# NEW INSTALL: No Visible Boot Messages



## greyulv (Nov 19, 2020)

I cannot see the Boot messages at all.

System: https://bsd-hardware.info/index.php?probe=bf763e72ad

Been running NomadBSD (FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 #0 r362945M: Sun Jul  5 15:46:22 UTC 2020) on this system.  Today tried to install 12.1 RELEASE (FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC amd64) from mem stick installer (worked great) but when reboot to new machine cannot see anything after machine logo splash.  NOTE: only visible boot messages are squished into top of screen about 640x2 pixels

Message output:

```
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: ---<<BOOT>>---
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel:     The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC amd64
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: VT(vga): resolution 640x480
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4310M CPU @ 2.70GHz (2693.82-MHz K8-class CPU)
Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel:   Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306c3  Family=0x6  Model=0x3c  Stepping=3
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello, greyulv

i never have seen such a problem before but have you already tried version 12.2? The Nomad version seems to be newer than the 12.1 release - maybe in this version could be the fix for your problem. If it still doesn't work, you can try to install the graphics drivers via `ssh` because i think Nomad comes surely with some drivers.

While here: It is recommended for such long logs to be attached directly as a file or to use a paste service like pastebin.


----------



## a6h (Nov 19, 2020)

Press Enter or switch to Virtual Console i.e ALT+F2


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 19, 2020)

Seems to be a known problem, bug report status is "Open", only work-around for the time being, see last comment #17:






						202309 – [uefi] smashed screen on HP Probook 430 G1 with UEFI
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




If 12.2-RELEASE doesn't solve the problem, try this: In the boot menu "Escape to loader prompt", execute `gop list`, see which mode number 1366x768 has ( screen resolution taken from Xorg.log), execute `gop set <mode number>`, if all goes well, put in /boot/loader.conf `exec="gop set <mode number>"`.


----------



## greyulv (Nov 19, 2020)

vigole said:


> Press Enter or switch to Virtual Console i.e ALT+F2


Pressing Enter or using ALT+F2 does not fix.


----------



## greyulv (Nov 19, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Seems to be a known problem, bug report status is "Open", only work-around for the time being, see last comment #17:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.  Since I cannot see anything it is not possible tell when the boot menu is available.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 20, 2020)

greyulv said:


> Thanks for the link.  Since I cannot see anything it is not possible tell when the boot menu is available.



What I suggested wouldn't work in _VT(vga)_ mode anyway, only in _VT(efifb)_ mode. I overlooked that, sorry.



greyulv said:


> Nov 19 18:19:54 PyEye kernel: *VT(vga)*: resolution 640x480



Try booting in UEFI mode only, not in legacy (BIOS) or CSM mode.


----------



## greyulv (Nov 21, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello, greyulv
> 
> i never have seen such a problem before but have you already tried version 12.2? The Nomad version seems to be newer than the 12.1 release - maybe in this version could be the fix for your problem. If it still doesn't work, you can try to install the graphics drivers via `ssh` because i think Nomad comes surely with some drivers.
> 
> While here: It is recommended for such long logs to be attached directly as a file or to use a paste service like pastebin.


Using 12.2 has exact same result


----------



## greyulv (Nov 21, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> What I suggested wouldn't work in _VT(vga)_ mode anyway, only in _VT(efifb)_ mode. I overlooked that, sorry.


You were right about UEFI boot I changed the boot method to UEFI without CSM and I can now at least see the boot prompt.  

As for the 12.1 release I followed your instructions on the resolution and it seems the issue was fixed by setting to a lower setting of 1024x768.


----------

